# emersed tray - anubias



## jerseyjay

I keep misc anubias species in this tray. Tray is located right below CF fixture and is sprayed during weekly water changes. I would like to have all my anubias in my show tank look as good as emersed growth.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle

I assume anubias adapt well to emmersed life? I have been thinking of growing some emersed, and your beautiful photographs have got me motivated!


----------



## jerseyjay

Kevin,

They are very easy to adapt. I'm thinking about removing dome altogether since there is some humidity in my fishroom. This will be my next step and I will update this topic with any findings.


----------



## Phil Edwards

Those are some gorgeous plants Jay. Are you keeping them in any substrate or are they sitting in the cubes by themselves?


----------



## jerseyjay

Phil Edwards said:


> Those are some gorgeous plants Jay. Are you keeping them in any substrate or are they sitting in the cubes by themselves?


Phil,

Thanks.

They are sitting in the tray filled with Flora line liquid.


----------



## aquatic-store.com

Jay Nice pics, What is flora line?


----------



## Rob G

Very nice plants, Jay. Have you noticed any difference in the growth rate of your emersed vs. submersed anubias?


----------



## jerseyjay

aquatic-store.com said:


> Jay Nice pics, What is flora line?


If I remember correctly I have some:

_- A. congensis
- A. barteri
- A. nana
- A. "petite"
- A. nana "golden"
- A. "marble"_


----------



## jerseyjay

Rob G said:


> Very nice plants, Jay. Have you noticed any difference in the growth rate of your emersed vs. submersed anubias?


Not a huge difference but I noticed increase in emersed growth. Spotless quality as well.

I plan to setup one more tray with other species and slowely convert it into 100% emersed without dome.


----------



## Cavan Allen

Why would you go without the dome? I've grown them in lower humidity conditions, and they don't seem to like it much. Some leaves ended up with dried out spots on them. At the very least, I'd think you would have to mist them a lot.


----------



## jerseyjay

Cavan Allen said:


> Why would you go without the dome? I've grown them in lower humidity conditions, and they don't seem to like it much. Some leaves ended up with dried out spots on them. At the very least, I'd think you would have to mist them a lot.


I want to transform them very slowly. I want to look at them directly without dome, that's why :wink:

I don't mind misting them more frequently. I have all day after work :wink:


----------

